# Satin pencil skirt....need a sexy top! HELP!



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey everyone! It's my 23rd Birthday on Saturday and a few weeks ago a bought this really pretty black satin skirt with thin silver pinstripes on it! It hits just below the knee and at the back is a little bunched up and almost ooks like a fan or tail at the bottom! Its very sexy and not too high-waisted and i just need a really sexy top to wear with it! Please keep in mind i live in Toronto and we have a freeze blast warning in effect right now so sleeveless is most likely not an option although i am one to suffer for beauty(its my freakin' bday!!!!). I was thinking a tight strechy turtleneck or something! Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated or even pics LOL! I think i'm going to wear closed heels even though we have snow! So let me know what you guys think because i'm all out of ideas! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Feb 29, 2008)

i know u said its freezing but i LOVE lace tops with a satin bottom, a lace halter top would look sooo sexy with ur skirt, maybe paired with a cute lil sweater too since it is winter


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 29, 2008)

i agree with the lace top/satin skirt combo, maybe you can find a cute long sleeve lace top. try forever21.com


----------



## pahblov (Mar 15, 2008)

HotasFCUK, please tell me where you got that skirt! You pretty much described my dream pencil skirt!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 15, 2008)

Why not wear a sexy top underneath (sleeveless, strapless, whatever) and wear a black cardigan on top? If you're cold, you can wear the cardigan and if you're warm, it can be taken off really easily


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 17, 2008)

A girl after my own heart. I am turning 23 in 2 weeks!

To answer ur question, I am constantly rocking the pencil skirts! My fav is to wear a high waist pencil skirt with a sexy button down tucked in and knee boots.Tight stretchy tops work too


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 18, 2008)

HEY!! I'm turning 24 on Saturday!! Woooo!!


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bebe always has really cute tops for pencil skirts.....


----------

